# Radio streaming on your iPhone for Ashes on Radio 5 - FStream



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

Thought this might be useful to us iPhone users.

So this lunch was looking for a way to listen to the ashes commentary thru my iphone specifically radio 5 live. Quick google search came across someone in the same position & recommending a free app (available thru the app store) called FStream. So off I headed, after a couple of minutes setting it up to receive R5L and the other BBC channels I listen to it (have to manually enter http addresses) its up and running. Result.

I presume it works when connected thru 3G (i've only used WiFi at the moment), possibly edge connections might struggle.

There's probably thousands more streaming radio channels available but I wouldnt know where to start in terms of finding decent ones.

Details/http address of the BBC channels are here.


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Great app. Installed and up and running over 3G :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

I use RadioBox. Great app. £0.59 interenet radio.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Your correct audio Streams will only work through 3G, there are loads of radio apps, some pre set and others you set up, i have around 10 (was research for when we had ours built) ranging from 0.59-3.99, all in all a really good thing to have on your iPhone


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

I use WunderRadio. Not free but stable and allows you to browse the web at the same time as listening.


----------

